# Some Help To Cheer Mavis Up Please!



## bognormike

I see that Mavis isn't feeling too good at the moment, just to cheer her up....






any more?


----------



## aldra

Any one got a lovely picture of snowdrops?

I cant get pictures online

We are all thinking about you Mavis

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Mavis

You have not asked permission to feel poorly, so pack it in at once!! 

You are an inspiration to us all, so wimpish behaviour like this will not be tolerated . . . . you will be sent to join the Mods in purgatory!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave 

P.S. Here are the snowdrops from Aldra

.


----------



## 747

I warned you about drinking Newcastle Broon didn't I Mavis. Stick to Gin because you have built up a tolerance to it. :lol: 

Get well soon pet. :wink:


----------



## erneboy

Hope you feel better soon Mavis. Regards, Alan.


----------



## Penquin

Now then, now then, now then, what's all this hanging around then,

you know the spring has sprung, 

the grass is riz, 

I wonder where them boydies is ?

the boyd is on the wing, but that's absoid,

the wing is on the boyd........

just a sure sign that spring HAS sprung, so it's time to have a look at a pretty flower or two to bring a smile to yor face (please, pretty please with a cherry on top!)  

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Mavis I know you're having a struggle with your health at the moment but I do hope things improve for you. At least the weather haas improved- always harder to feel rotten when the sun shines. Love to you and keep strong! :sunny: :sunny:


----------



## bognormike

any more? :wink:


----------



## Briarose

I am not sure how to get a picture here........but sending lots of love and thoughts to you Mavis. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teemyob

*Mavis*

How is Mavis?

Hope things are better.

TM


----------



## coppo

Very best of wishes Mavis.

Paul.


----------



## aldra

She's struggling this treatment

Also her internet access has gone haywire

but when she gets here we are all with her   

Aldra


----------



## dawnwynne

Mavis your a fighter and we're all here fighting with you!!


----------



## Nora+Neil

Mavis love to you Ray and Louie ((((xxxx))))


----------



## moblee

I did not make the New year rally at Hamble this time............But I know Mavis likes it there.

Get well soon Mave


----------



## ardgour

So sorry to hear you are not feeling so good Mavis, but tomorrow is a new day and the sun will shine so lets hope it can help lift your spirits.
If love and warm thoughts can carry you through this you will be flying

Chris


----------



## bigbazza

Come on girl you can do it.


----------



## motormouth

Can't do pictures I'm afraid, but just want to wish Mavis all the best.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Cheer up Mavis or I will have to come down and see you.

Dave


----------



## asprn

Get that pout going, girl. :lol:

Dougie. xx


----------



## Biglol

Dear Mavis, I'm sorry you're not feeling to good at the moment, I hope it soon passes so you can enjoy this lovely weather .
Thinking of you
Biglol xx


----------



## Bubblehead

Mavis

Ive got a big hug waiting for you, next time we meet.

Andy

XXXX


----------



## mandyandandy

Chin up Mavis, with this amount of back up you will be up and running again in no time. 
Bestest wishes to you
Mandy


----------



## locovan

Thanks everybody I have an appointment with the Oncologist 9.30am so will let you know what she says later xxxxxx


----------



## raynipper

Just to keep you cozy Mavis.
Huggggsss Ray.


----------



## rowley

Thinking of you Mavis, keep fighting my flower.


----------



## elainekirk

Fight the good fight Mavis ! Xxxx


----------



## seamusog

Get well soon mavis, unable to put up a picture of flowers for you but we are thinking about you.
seamus xxx


----------



## Zebedee

seamusog said:


> Get well soon mavis, unable to put up a picture of flowers for you but we are thinking about you.
> seamus xxx


I hear your unspoken cry for help Seamus. :wink:

I will get you out of the mire with Mavis - no trouble.

Picture of Flowers below as required. :lol:

Dave

_(P.S. Used to work for them years ago. "*Flowers IPA-S*". Best light ale ever brewed - and I could have as much as I wanted, FREE!

Do you remember it Mavis?  )_

.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Mavis, thinking of you (and Ray) as always! :wink: I hope your appointment goes well today. Keep fighting.....xx

Keith and Ros


----------



## teljoy

Don't know what you like Mavis but given you a selection.

Best Wishes 

Terry


----------



## Zebedee

This one has to be worth a bump! 

.


----------



## EJB

No flowers....just nice thoughts :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Mavis*

I could post a pic of me naked, sunbathing in Italy last year, but not sure that would have the desired effect!

Chin up girl! We are coming down there soon, so no doubt I will end up in the zoo or with a police man assisting me again!

Russell x


----------



## Woofer

Hope your visit today went well Mavis, we are all thinking of you. Best wishes to Ray. Keep fighting gal!

Love Maur & Pete (and Leia of course)


----------



## bognormike

*Re: Mavis*



Rapide561 said:


> I could post a pic of me naked, sunbathing in Italy last year, but not sure that would have the desired effect!
> 
> Russell x


probably not, Russell, but with a strategically placed flower (or box of choccies :roll: ), it might get past Nuke's new regime 8) :lol:


----------



## patnles

Sometimes, the going gets really tough Mavis, but I hope they're able to help you up the hill to recovery today so that you'll be able to start fighting again.
Lesley


----------



## MEES

Hope you are feeling a bit better with all this lovely weather and the longer days. Love from graham and Margaret and Lucky x


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Keep fighting now Mavis as we all know you can climb up that hill again.
Take care now.
June and John (spacerunner)


----------



## Penquin

I am sure that when Mavis has a chance to let us know we will all be willing to add still more best wishes, she IS a special lady for all of us on MHF.........

the pic below comes as a small token of our best wishes, each flower comes from an individual member on MHF, but I did not have the space to label each individually 

(mine is probably thorny or a thistle!! :lol:  )

Dave


----------



## locovan

the pictures are lovely and have made me smile today
We have only just got the Internet back as there is still a problem on our line --anyway not good news ---
I have been to see the Oncologist and she says no more Chemo as I have a build up of Toxicity and so the Chemo is doing more harm.
What with the clots in my lungs and kidney working at 75% she says quality of life is now the important thing.
Shame but she is phoning me on Friday to tell me from the scans just where Im at.
Im waiting for Terry and Nicky to get back from cypress on wednesday to tell them as I dont want to spoil their holiday at their Villa --I want them to have a great time so I wont spoil it ---let them keep smiling xx
So I have a lot of planning and keep enjoying myself now.
Love to all of you and a big Thank you for all your kind thoughts and I will see you at rallies and Dennis (Brillopad) I want a happy new year kiss again xxx


----------



## Penquin

Thank you Mavis for that news, it is not quite what any of us had hoped for but we can totally agree that quality of life is the most important thing for you (and Ray) from now on......

PLEASE, PLEASE do let us know if any of us can help "make your quality of life" even better - I am sure that Brillopad is not the only one in line for a New Year kiss.... :lol: 

Form an orderly queue please...... no pushing..... no shoving.....

only ONE person at a time..........

Dave :roll:


----------



## MrsW

Sorry the news today was not as good as you might have hoped. In view of what you say I guess we should all be saying to you now just enjoy life as much as you can. What have you got planned for the coming months? Rallies galore if I know you! It will be lovely for you to be free of chemo for a while although the circumstances are not what we would all have hoped for.

I think waiting to tell your nearest and dearest is very understandable. After all, they are unlikely to be able to do much to help you in the next 2 days and at least they will come back refreshed and hopefully ready to offer you support. 

This nasty may now be getting the better of you but I'm sure you'll not let it beat you for a while yet. Stay active and do what you can without wearing yourself out. 

Glad you enjoyed the piccies- it has been lovely sharing all the lovely pictures posted for you! 

All love, Lesley.


----------



## Glandwr

Mavis, another name for the song thrush, maker of the sweetest song


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Mavis,

We are very sorry to hear of the downturn in your health.

Thinking of you.

Ian & Suzy


----------



## Tucano

Mavis,

You can have as much love as I am legally allowed to give :wink:

Take care x x x x 

Norman.


----------



## Christine600

You can never have too much beauty. :grouphuuug: or too many friends!


----------



## brillopad

Mave, did i miss you in the new year kissing session , how remiss of me, mind you i'm only doing french style kissing from now on, now for the serious stuff, my bulge has got bigger since you last enquired, but thanks for asking, make sure you get yourself sorted for the next time i see you, best of love to you and my old mucker ray, and no talking dirty to all them good looking doctors, save it for me.

Love Brenda & Dennis


----------



## barryd

I'm sorry Mavis but I can't post a picture to cheer you up right now as wee have been in a CL for a week now and as I'm too tight to pay for one with EHU everything is flat apart from this phone!

I'm hoping to find this nudist beach tomorrow so will take some pics then which may not cheer you up but as it's still chilly on the east Yorkshire coast it should
Give you a laugh!

Both michelle and I are thinking of you and wish you well.

X


----------



## aldra

Hi Mavis

sending you love and best wishes xxxxx

Aldra


----------



## moblee

Come on Mavis keep fighting it.

Thinking of You & Ray.

Love Phil & Janet x


----------



## Briarose

Hi Mavis

Aw dear I have been thinking about you all day. Keep fighting (I know you will). Lots of love Nette xxx


----------



## Sharnor

Sorry, no piccies from us Mavis - Just love. So sorry to hear your news!! If there is anything Norman and I can do to help make your life happy, please let us know. 

xxxxx


----------



## bigbazza

You know we're all with you Mavis.
Keep that fight going.


----------



## dawnwynne

Mavis, sad news today. Always thinking of you and can't wait to see you in May!!


----------



## bozzer

Thinking of you Mavis and Ray. Keep up the fight.

Jan


----------



## litcher

Sorry it wasn't better news, Mavis. Sending lots of love and hugs to you and Ray and looking forward to seeing you in May. 

Viv xx


----------



## zulurita

Mavis thanks for letting us know the state of play.

Not what we would have wished for you. HOWEVER now you can let your body recover from the effects of the chemo.

Now its time to ENJOY, ENJOY all that you feel able to do and there is LOTS to do .......like travelling with Ray and Louis to all those motorhome rallies to see all your friends. ENJOY 

:grouphuuug: :grouphuuug: :grouphuuug:


----------



## motormouth

Never met you Mavis, but have always followed your progress and love the way you approach life despite having to fight this terrible disease on a daily basis.
You manage to put so many things into perspective for all of us and you are an inspiration.


----------



## suedew

Can't think of anything better/or as good to say than has already been posted.
Love to you and Ray, we think of you both often.

Sue and John


----------



## tubbytuba

Me and my big trumpet wish you all the best Mave xxxxxx


----------



## jiwawa

Hang on in there, Mavis - thinking of you both.


----------



## busterbears

Hey Mavis, know it's not been a good week, but hope you're feeling a bit better tonight, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that Friday brings promising news for you and Ray. Hope the sun keeps shining down in your part of the world. Lots of good wishes, love and luck. Michelle
:love1:


----------



## zappy61

Hi Mave,

Sorry to hear your not too well. 

We are willing you with all our hearts to get better soon! You are a star and my inspiration!

All the best to Ray too, he is a diamond!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## patp

Hi Mavis
I have not been on here for a while much because our van has been sick and poorly :roll: 
You have not been far from my thoughts though.
How is the lovely Loui?


----------

